# What positions are there in a Haunted House?



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I am wondering what kind of positions there are that are needed in order to operate a haunted house besides Actors? Basically like a job list. :googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You've got producers of the show, the actor liaison, special effects/ scenery producer, security, sound and lighting technicians, etc. It really depends on how big of a show you are trying to produce, and how much money you're willing to spend on your show.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ticket takers, crowd control, makeup artists, costumers, marketing and graphics, etc. Often, one person may cover a number of jobs, but the bigger the haunt the tougher that is to pull off, especially if your haunt goes on for more than one day/night.

It also depends on the kind of haunt you are doing, and the area you are doing it in. If it's a simple walk through of static or mostly static tombstones, you may only need a couple of people who basically do it all. But as soon as you are taking money for your show then you have entered a different arena.
If you are in a rough neighborhood, or a market that is going to bring lots of trouble makers, you may need a few layers of security and crowd control, and a way/person to coordinate them.


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

Parking attendants, concession cashiers on top of the positions already mentioned.


----------



## bitterroot Haunted (Jan 30, 2012)

depending on what your Fire Marshal allows or wants, you may need to hire an on site EMT or Fire Crew as well (if its a pro haunt) I'm pretty sure he isn't going to demand an attack and tanker truck if you've just got a really cool front yard display, unless maybe you're using real fire lol


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

I can tell you how it is for a pro haunt in a town of about 10,000 people, with a large percentage of out-of-town attendance. This excludes the inside actors:

Concession and ticket booth operators- One or two.

Door Operator- Lets the next group in on cue from from a "follower" inside the haunt. Also explains the rules of conduct to each group prior to entry.

Sound/Lights- One guy, an actor, handles this for us, and the owner fills in during operation. It's a good idea to have a couple of people who know how to prep lights and sounds in case someone doesn't show.

Kitchen staff- If you feed your ghouls after hours and/or during breaks, it's helpful to have one person controlling the chow and making sure it's maintained at the right temperatures for safety reasons. This person can also move through the haunt distributing bottled water during peak times.

Quick fixer- Someone who can slip in and out to replace bulbs, do quick repairs, or remove fixtures which have been damaged and may be a hazard to customers. Sometimes at our haunt we get groups that go through like a crash of rhinos, and someone has to deal with the debris. Actors can police their own areas, but it's good to have someone who can zip in and handle it for those who cannot.

Backstage manager- At least one actor will have a costume or prop malfunction before a night is complete. You likely won't be made aware of this until five minutes before the next showtime. This takes a crafty person who can think fast and do quick competent work. This person can help with makeups also, but in our case the actors usually help each other as needed.

Crowd Pullers (outside performers)- This falls under actors, but I mention them specifically because there is a science to it. We use the formula Scary-Sexy-Funny. A few are scary, intimidating. Some are humorous, and some have the element of subtle sex appeal. Emphasis on subtle. Additionally, if you have clowns inside, do NOT have clowns outside. Some people won't go in if they even suspect a clown is in the haunt. Couliriphobia (spelling?) is that insidious. 

We have about 6-8 crowd pullers at our haunt. Select yours with care, they can make you or sink you. 

I probably repeated some of the sound advice you've already received, but this is how our humble haunt operates. Good luck to you.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Check out the books below. They both have sets of full job descriptions.

http://hauntbook.com/products.html

http://www.somethingwickedprod.com/SWPPOM4H.html


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

when it is open , or to get it open? Because someone from marketing should be there when they are open also doing exit surveys to find out how customers heard of you.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

to add to Allan's post, those marketing people should be finding out what the people liked and didn't like, and maybe getting email addresses to build a customer base for future advertising and newsletters. Electronic/web advertising is a whole lot cheaper and faster than doing it in print.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's! 
@Allen I am talking while we are open.


----------

